# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Василий Андреевич Жуковский.  Сказки

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01  (35 минут) 
Василий Андреевич Жуковский     *Сказка об Иване-царевиче и Сером Волке.*  
Давным-давно был в некотором царстве 
Могучий царь, по имени Демьян 
Данилович. Он царствовал премудро; 
И было у него три сына: Клим- 
Царевич, Петр-царевич и Иван- 
Царевич. Да еще был у него 
Прекрасный сад, и чудная росла 
В саду том яблоня; всё золотые 
Родились яблоки на ней. Но вдруг 
В тех яблоках царевых оказался 
Великий недочет; и царь Демьян 
Данилович был так тем опечален, 
Что похудел, лишился аппетита 
И впал в бессонницу. Вот наконец, 
Призвав к себе своих трех сыновей, 
Он им сказал: "Сердечные друзья 
И сыновья мои родные, Клим- 
Царевич, Петр-царевич и Иван- 
Царевич; должно вам теперь большую 
Услугу оказать мне; в царский сад мой 
Повадился таскаться ночью вор; 
И золотых уж очень много яблок 
Пропало; для меня ж пропажа эта 
Тошнее смерти. Слушайте, друзья: 
Тому из вас, кому поймать удастся 
Под яблоней ночного вора, я 
Отдам при жизни половину царства; 
Когда ж умру, и все ему оставлю 
В наследство". Сыновья, услышав то, 
Что им сказал отец, уговорились 
Поочередно в сад ходить, и ночь 
Не спать, и вора сторожить. И первый 
Пошёл, как скоро ночь настала, Клим- 
Царевич в сад, и там залег в густую 
Траву под яблоней, и с полчаса 
В ней пролежал, да и заснул так крепко, 
Что полдень был, когда, глаза продрав, 
Он поднялся, во весь зевая рот. 
И, возвратясь, царю Демьяну он 
Сказал, что вор в ту ночь не приходил. 
Другая ночь настала; Петр-царевич 
Сел сторожить под яблонею вора; 
Он целый час крепился, в темноту 
Во все глаза глядел, но в темноте 
Всё было пусто; наконец и он, 
Не одолев дремоты, повалился 
В траву и захрапел на целый сад. 
Давно был день, когда проснулся он. 
Пришед к царю, ему донёс он так же, 
Как Клим-царевич, что и в эту ночь 
Красть царских яблок вор не приходил. 
На третью ночь отправился Иван- 
Царевич в сад по очереди вора 
Стеречь. Под яблоней он притаился, 
Сидел не шевелясь, глядел прилежно 
И не дремал; и вот, когда настала 
Глухая полночь, сад весь облеснуло 
Как будто молнией; и что же видит 
Иван-царевич? От востока быстро 
Летит жар-птица, огненной звездою 
Блестя и в день преобращая ночь. 
Прижавшись к яблоне, Иван-царевич 
Сидит, не движется, не дышит, ждет: 
Что будет? Сев на яблоню, жар-птица 
За дело принялась и нарвала 
С десяток яблок. Тут Иван-царевич, 
Тихохонько поднявшись из травы, 
Схватил за хвост воровку; уронив 
На землю яблоки, она рванулась 
Всей силою и вырвала из рук 
Царевича свой хвост и улетела; 
Однако у него в руках одно 
Перо осталось, и такой был блеск 
От этого пера, что целый сад 
Казался огненным. К царю Демьяну 
Пришед, Иван-царевич доложил 
Ему, что вор нашелся и что этот 
Вор был не человек, а птица; в знак же, 
Что правду он сказал, Иван-царевич 
Почтительно царю Демьяну подал 
Перо, которое он из хвоста 
У вора вырвал. С радости отец 
Его расцеловал. С тех пор не стали 
Красть яблок золотых, и царь Демьян 
Развеселился, пополнел и начал 
По-прежнему есть, пить и спать. Но в нем 
Желанье сильное зажглось: добыть 
Воровку яблок, чудную жар-птицу. 
Призвав к себе двух старших сыновей, 
"Друзья мои, - сказал он, - Клим-царевич 
И Петр-царевич, вам уже давно 
Пора людей увидеть и себя 
Им показать. С моим благословеньем 
И с помощью господней поезжайте 
На подвиги и наживите честь 
Себе и славу; мне ж, царю, достаньте 
Жар-птицу; кто из вас ее достанет, 
Тому при жизни я отдам полцарства. 
А после смерти все ему оставлю 
В наследство". Поклонясь царю, немедля 
Царевичи отправились в дорогу. 
Немного времени спустя пришел 
К царю Иван-царевич и сказал: 
"Родитель мой, великий государь 
Демьян Данилович, позволь мне ехать 
За братьями; и мне пора людей 
Увидеть, и себя им показать, 
И честь себе нажить от них и славу. 
Да и тебе, царю, я угодить 
Желал бы, для тебя достав жар-птицу. 
Родительское мне благословенье 
Дай и позволь пуститься в путь мой с Богом". 
На это царь сказал: "Иван-царевич, 
Еще ты молод, погоди; твоя 
Пора придет; теперь же ты меня 
Не покидай; я стар, уж мне недолго 
На свете жить; а если я один 
Умру, то на кого покину свой 
Народ и царство?" Но Иван-царевич 
Был так упрям, что напоследок царь 
И нехотя его благословил.  
И в путь отправился Иван-царевич; 
И ехал, ехал, и приехал к месту, 
Где разделялася дорога на три. 
Он на распутье том увидел столб, 
А на столбе такую надпись: "Кто 
Поедет прямо, будет всю дорогу 
И голоден и холоден; кто вправо 
Поедет, будет жив, да конь его 
Умрет, а влево кто поедет, сам 
Умрет, да конь его жив будет". Вправо, 
Подумавши, поворотить решился 
Иван-царевич. Он недолго ехал; 
Вдруг выбежал из леса Серый Волк 
И кинулся свирепо на коня; 
И не успел Иван-царевич взяться 
За меч, как был уж конь заеден, 
И Серый Волк пропал. Иван-царевич, 
Повесив голову, пошел тихонько 
Пешком; но шел недолго; перед ним 
По-прежнему явился Серый Волк 
И человечьим голосом сказал: 
"Мне жаль, Иван-царевич, мой сердечный, 
Что твоего я доброго коня 
Заел, но ты ведь сам, конечно, видел, 
Что на столбе написано; тому 
Так следовало быть; однако ж ты 
Свою печаль забудь и на меня 
Садись; тебе я верою и правдой 
Служить отныне буду. Ну, скажи же, 
Куда теперь ты едешь и зачем?" 
И Серому Иван-царевич Волку 
Все рассказал. А Серый Волк ему 
Ответствовал: "Где отыскать жар-птицу, 
Я знаю; ну, садися на меня, 
Иван-царевич, и поедем с богом". 
И Серый Волк быстрее всякой птицы 
Помчался с седоком, и с ним он в полночь 
У каменной стены остановился. 
"Приехали, Иван-царевич! - Волк 
Сказал, - но слушай, в клетке золотой 
За этою оградою висит 
Жар-птица; ты ее из клетки 
Достань тихонько, клетки же отнюдь 
Не трогай: попадешь в беду". Иван- 
Царевич перелез через ограду; 
За ней в саду увидел он жар-птицу 
В богатой клетке золотой, и сад 
Был освещен, как будто солнцем. Вынув 
Из клетки золотой жар-птицу, он 
Подумал: "В чем же мне ее везти?" 
И, позабыв, что Серый Волк ему 
Советовал, взял клетку; но отвсюду 
Проведены к ней были струны; громкий 
Поднялся звон, и сторожа проснулись, 
И в сад сбежались, и в саду Ивана- 
Царевича схватили, и к царю 
Представили, а царь (он назывался 
Далматом) так сказал: "Откуда ты? 
И кто ты?" - "Я Иван-царевич; мой 
Отец, Демьян Данилович, владеет 
Великим, сильным государством; ваша 
Жар-птица по ночам летать в наш сад 
Повадилась, чтоб золотые красть 
Там яблоки: за ней меня послал 
Родитель мой, великий государь 
Демьян Данилович". На это царь 
Далмат сказал: "Царевич ты иль нет, 
Того не знаю; но если правду 
Сказал ты, то не царским ремеслом 
Ты промышляешь; мог бы прямо мне 
Сказать: отдай мне, царь Далмат, жар-птицу, 
И я тебе ее руками б отдал 
Во уважение того, что царь 
Демьян Данилович, столь знаменитый 
Своей премудростью, тебе отец. 
Но слушай, я тебе мою жар-птицу 
Охотно уступлю, когда ты сам 
Достанешь мне коня Золотогрива; 
Принадлежит могучему царю 
Афрону он. За тридевять земель 
Ты в тридесятое отправься царство 
И у могучего царя Афрона 
Мне выпроси коня Золотогрива 
Иль хитростью какой его достань. 
Когда ж ко мне с конем не возвратишься, 
То по всему расславлю свету я, 
Что ты не царский сын, а вор; и будет 
Тогда тебе великий срам и стыд". 
Повесив голову, Иван-царевич 
Пошел туда, где был им Серый Волк 
Оставлен. Серый Волк ему сказал: 
"Напрасно же меня, Иван-царевич, 
Ты не послушался; но пособить 
Уж нечем; будь вперед умней; поедем 
За тридевять земель к царю Афрону". 
И Серый Волк быстрее всякой птицы 
Помчался с седоком; и к ночи в царство 
Царя Афрона прибыли они 
И у дверей конюшни царской там 
Остановились. "Ну, Иван-царевич, 
Послушай, - Серый Волк сказал, - войди 
В конюшню; конюха спят крепко; ты 
Легко из стойла выведешь коня 
Золотогрива; только не бери 
Его уздечки; снова попадешь в беду". 
В конюшню царскую Иван-царевич 
Вошел и вывел он коня из стойла; 
Но на беду, взглянувши на уздечку, 
Прельстился ею так, что позабыл 
Совсем о том, что Серый Волк сказал, 
И снял с гвоздя уздечку. Но и к ней 
Проведены отвсюду были струны; 
Все зазвенело; конюха вскочили; 
И был с конем Иван-царевич пойман, 
И привели его к царю Афрону. 
А царь Афрон спросил сурово: "Кто ты?" 
Ему Иван-царевич то ж в ответ 
Сказал, что и царю Далмату. Царь 
Афрон ответствовал: "Хороший ты 
Царевич! Так ли должно поступать 
Царевичам? И царское ли дело 
Шататься по ночам и воровать 
Коней? С тебя я буйную бы мог 
Снять голову; но молодость твою 
Мне жалко погубить; да и коня 
Золотогрива дать я соглашусь, 
Лишь поезжай за тридевять земель 
Ты в тридесятое отсюда царство 
Да привези оттуда мне царевну 
Прекрасную Елену, дочь царя 
Могучего Касима; если ж мне 
Ее не привезешь, то я везде расславлю, 
Что ты ночной бродяга, плут и вор". 
Опять, повесив голову, пошел 
Туда Иван-царевич, где его 
Ждал Серый Волк. И Серый Волк сказал: 
"Ой ты, Иван-царевич! Если б я 
Тебя так не любил, здесь моего бы 
И духу не было. Ну, полно охать, 
Садися на меня, поедем с богом 
За тридевять земель к царю Касиму; 
Теперь мое, а не твое уж дело". 
И Серый Волк опять скакать с Иваном- 
Царевичем пустился. Вот они 
Проехали уж тридевять земель, 
И вот они уж в тридесятом царстве; 
И Серый Волк, ссадив с себя Ивана- 
Царевича, сказал: "Недалеко 
Отсюда царский сад; туда один 
Пойду я; ты ж меня дождись под этим 
Зеленым дубом". Серый Волк пошел, 
И перелез через ограду сада, 
И закопался в куст, и там лежал 
Не шевелясь. Прекрасная Елена 
Касимовна - с ней красные девицы, 
И мамушки, и нянюшки - пошла 
Прогуливаться в сад; а Серый Волк 
Того и ждал: приметив, что царевна, 
От прочих отделяся, шла одна, 
Он выскочил из-под куста, схватил 
Царевну, за спину ее свою 
Закинул и давай бог ноги. Страшный 
Крик подняли и красные девицы, 
И мамушки, и нянюшки; и весь 
Сбежался двор, министры, камергеры 
И генералы; царь велел собрать 
Охотников и всех спустить своих 
Собак борзых и гончих - все напрасно: 
Уж Серый Волк с царевной и с Иваном- 
Царевичем был далеко, и след 
Давно простыл; царевна же лежала 
Без всякого движенья у Ивана- 
Царевича в руках (так Серый Волк 
Ее, сердечную, перепугал). 
Вот понемногу начала она 
Входить в себя, пошевелилась, глазки 
Прекрасные открыла и, совсем 
Очнувшись, подняла их на Ивана- 
Царевича и покраснела вся, 
Как роза алая, и с ней Иван- 
Царевич покраснел, и в этот миг 
Она и он друг друга полюбили 
Так сильно, что ни в сказке рассказать, 
Ни описать пером того не можно. 
И пал в глубокую печаль Иван- 
Царевич: крепко, крепко не хотелось 
С царевною Еленою ему 
Расстаться и отдать ее царю 
Афрону; да и ей самой то было 
Страшнее смерти. Серый Волк, заметив 
Их горе, так сказал: "Иван-царевич, 
Изволишь ты кручиниться напрасно; 
Я помогу твоей кручине: это 
Не служба - службишка; прямая служба 
Ждет впереди". И вот они уж в царстве 
Царя Афрона. Серый Волк сказал: 
"Иван-царевич, здесь должны умненько 
Мы поступить: я превращусь в царевну; 
А ты со мной явись к царю Афрону. 
Меня ему отдай и, получив 
Коня Золотогрива, поезжай вперед 
С Еленою Касимовной; меня вы 
Дождитесь в скрытном месте; ждать же вам 
Не будет скучно". Тут, ударясь оземь, 
Стал Серый Волк царевною Еленой 
Касимовной. Иван-царевич, сдав 
Его с рук на руки царю Афрону 
И получив коня Золотогрива, 
На том коне стрелой пустился в лес, 
Где настоящая его ждала 
Царевна. Во дворце ж царя Афрона 
Тем временем готовилася свадьба: 
И в тот же день с невестой царь к венцу 
Пошел; когда же их перевенчали 
И молодой был должен молодую 
Поцеловать, губами царь Афрон 
С шершавою столкнулся волчьей мордой, 
И эта морда за нос укусила 
Царя, и не жену перед собой 
Красавицу, а волка царь Афрон 
Увидел; Серый Волк недолго стал 
Тут церемониться: он сбил хвостом 
Царя Афрона с ног и прянул к двери. 
Все принялись кричать: "Держи, держи! 
Лови, лови!" Куда ты! Уж Ивана- 
Царевича с царевною Еленой 
Давно догнал проворный Серый Волк; 
И уж, сошед с коня Золотогрива, 
Иван-царевич пересел на Волка, 
И уж вперед они опять, как вихри, 
Летели. Вот приехали и в царство 
Далматово они. И Серый Волк 
Сказал: "В коня Золотогрива 
Я превращусь, а ты, Иван-царевич, 
Меня отдав царю и взяв жар-птицу, 
По-прежнему с царевною Еленой 
Ступай вперед; я скоро догоню вас". 
Так все и сделалось, как Волк устроил. 
Немедленно велел Золотогрива 
Царь оседлать, и выехал на нем 
Он с свитою придворной на охоту; 
И впереди у всех он поскакал 
За зайцем; все придворные кричали: 
"Как молодецки скачет царь Далмат!" 
Но вдруг из-под него на всем скаку 
Юркнул шершавый волк, и царь Далмат, 
Перекувырнувшись с его спины, 
Вмиг очутился головою вниз, 
Ногами вверх, и, по плеча ушедши 
В распаханную землю, упирался 
В нее руками, и, напрасно силясь 
Освободиться, в воздухе болтал 
Ногами; вся к нему тут свита 
Скакать пустилася; освободили 
Царя; потом все принялися громко 
Кричать: "Лови, лови! Трави, трави!" 
Но было некого травить; на Волке 
Уже по-прежнему сидел Иван- 
Царевич; на коне ж Золотогриве 
Царевна, и под ней Золотогрив 
Гордился и плясал; не торопясь, 
Большой дорогою они шажком 
Тихонько ехали; и мало ль, долго ль 
Их длилася дорога - наконец 
Они доехали до места, где Иван- 
Царевич Серым Волком в первый раз 
Был встречен; и еще лежали там 
Его коня белеющие кости; 
И Серый Волк, вздохнув, сказал Ивану- 
Царевичу: "Теперь, Иван-царевич, 
Пришла пора друг друга нам покинуть; 
Я верою и правдою доныне 
Тебе служил, и ласкою твоею 
Доволен, и, покуда жив, тебя 
Не позабуду; здесь же на прощанье 
Хочу тебе совет полезный дать: 
Будь осторожен, люди злы; и братьям 
Родным не верь. Молю усердно бога, 
Чтоб ты домой доехал без беды 
И чтоб меня обрадовал приятным 
Известьем о себе. Прости, Иван- 
Царевич". С этим словом Волк исчез. 
Погоревав о нем, Иван-царевич, 
С царевною Еленой на седле, 
С жар-птицей в клетке за плечами, дале 
Поехал на коне Золотогриве, 
И ехали они дня три, четыре; 
И вот, подъехавши к границе царства, 
Где властвовал премудрый царь Демьян 
Данилович, увидели богатый 
Шатер, разбитый на лугу зеленом; 
И из шатра к ним вышли... кто же? Клим 
И Петр царевичи. Иван-царевич 
Был встречею такою несказанно 
Обрадован; а братьям в сердце зависть 
Змеей вползла, когда они жар-птицу 
С царевною Еленой у Ивана- 
Царевича увидели в руках: 
Была им мысль несносна показаться 
Без ничего к отцу, тогда как брат 
Меньшой воротится к нему с жар-птицей, 
С прекрасною невестой и с конем 
Золотогривом и еще получит 
Полцарства по приезде; а когда 
Отец умрет, и все возьмет в наследство. 
И вот они замыслили злодейство: 
Вид дружеский принявши, пригласили 
Они в шатер свой отдохнуть Ивана- 
Царевича с царевною Еленой 
Прекрасною. Без подозренья оба 
Вошли в шатер. Иван-царевич, долгой 
Дорогой утомленный, лег и скоро 
Заснул глубоким сном; того и ждали 
Злодеи братья: мигом острый меч 
Ему они вонзили в грудь, и в поле 
Его оставили, и, взяв царевну, 
Жар-птицу и коня Золотогрива, 
Как добрые, отправилися в путь. 
А между тем, недвижим, бездыханен, 
Облитый кровью, на поле широком 
Лежал Иван-царевич. Так прошел 
Весь день; уже склоняться начинало 
На запад солнце; поле было пусто; 
И уж над мертвым с черным вороненком 
Носился, каркая и распустивши 
Широко крылья, хищный ворон. Вдруг, 
Откуда ни возьмись, явился Серый 
Волк: он, беду великую почуяв, 
На помощь подоспел; еще б минута, 
И было б поздно. Угадав, какой 
Был умысел у ворона, он дал 
Ему на мертвое спуститься тело; 
И только тот спустился, разом цап 
Его за хвост; закаркал старый ворон. 
"Пусти меня на волю. Серый Волк, - 
Кричал он. "Не пущу, - тот отвечал, - 
Пока не принесет твой вороненок 
Живой и мертвой мне воды!" И ворон 
Велел лететь скорее вороненку 
За мертвою и за живой водою. 
Сын полетел, а Серый Волк, отца 
Порядком скомкав, с ним весьма учтиво 
Стал разговаривать, и старый ворон 
Довольно мог ему порассказать 
О том, что он видал в свой долгий век 
Меж птиц и меж людей. И слушал 
Его с большим вниманьем Серый Волк 
И мудрости его необычайной 
Дивился, но, однако, все за хвост 
Его держал и иногда, чтоб он 
Не забывался, мял его легонько 
В когтистых лапах. Солнце село; ночь 
Настала и прошла; и занялась 
Заря, когда с живой водой и мертвой 
В двух пузырьках проворный вороненок 
Явился. Серый Волк взял пузырьки 
И ворона-отца пустил на волю. 
Потом он с пузырьками подошел 
К лежавшему недвижимо Ивану- 
Царевичу: сперва его он мертвой 
Водою вспрыснул - и в минуту рана 
Его закрылася, окостенелость 
Пропала в мертвых членах, заиграл 
Румянец на щеках; его он вспрыснул 
Живой водой - и он открыл глаза, 
Пошевелился, потянулся, встал 
И молвил: "Как же долго проспал я!" 
"И вечно бы тебе здесь спать, Иван- 
Царевич, - Серый Волк сказал, - когда б 
Не я; теперь тебе прямую службу 
Я отслужил; но эта служба, знай, 
Последняя; отныне о себе 
Заботься сам. А от меня прими 
Совет и поступи, как я тебе скажу. 
Твоих злодеев братьев нет уж боле 
На свете; им могучий чародей 
Кощей бессмертный голову обоим 
Свернул, и этот чародей навел 
На ваше царство сон; и твой родитель, 
И подданные все его теперь 
Непробудимо спят; твою ж царевну 
С жар-птицей и конем Золотогривом 
Похитил вор Кощей; все трое 
Заключены в его волшебном замке. 
Но ты, Иван-царевич, за свою 
Невесту ничего не бойся; злой 
Кощей над нею власти никакой 
Иметь не может: сильный талисман 
Есть у царевны; выйти ж ей из замка 
Нельзя; ее избавит только смерть 
Кощеева; а как найти ту смерть, и я 
Того не ведаю; об этом Баба 
Яга одна сказать лишь может. Ты, 
Иван-царевич, должен эту Бабу 
Ягу найти; она в дремучем, темном лесе, 
В седом, глухом бору живет в избушке. 
На курьих ножках; в этот лес еще 
Никто следа не пролагал; в него 
Ни дикий зверь не заходил, ни птица 
Не залетала. Разъезжает Баба 
Яга по целой поднебесной в ступе, 
Пестом железным погоняет, след 
Метлою заметает. От нее 
Одной узнаешь ты, Иван-царевич, 
Как смерть Кощееву тебе достать. 
А я тебе скажу, где ты найдешь 
Коня, который привезет тебя 
Прямой дорогой в лес дремучий к Бабе 
Яге. Ступай отсюда на восток; 
Придешь на луг зеленый; посреди 
Его растут три дуба; меж дубами 
В земле чугунная зарыта дверь 
С кольцом; за то кольцо ты подыми 
Ту дверь и вниз по лестнице сойди; 
Там за двенадцатью дверями заперт 
Конь богатырский; сам из подземелья 
К тебе он выбежит; того коня 
Возьми и с богом поезжай; с дороги 
Он не собьется. Ну, теперь прости, 
Иван-царевич; если бог велит 
С тобой нам свидеться, то это будет 
Не иначе, как у тебя на свадьбе". 
И Серый Волк помчался к лесу; вслед 
За ним смотрел Иван-царевич с грустью; 
Волк, к лесу подбежавши, обернулся, 
В последний раз махнул издалека 
Хвостом и скрылся. А Иван-царевич, 
Оборотившись на восток лицом, 
Пошел вперед. Идет он день, идет 
Другой; на третий он приходит к лугу 
Зеленому; на том лугу три дуба 
Растут; меж тех дубов находит он 
Чугунную с кольцом железным дверь; 
Он подымает дверь; под тою дверью 
Крутая лестница; по ней он вниз 
Спускается, и перед ним внизу 
Другая дверь, чугунная ж, и крепко 
Она замком висячим заперта. 
И вдруг он слышит, конь заржал; и ржанье 
Так было сильно, что с петлей сорвавшись, 
Дверь наземь рухнула с ужасным стуком; 
И видит он, что вместе с ней упало 
Еще одиннадцать дверей чугунных. 
За этими чугунными дверями 
Давным-давно конь богатырский заперт 
Был колдуном. Иван-царевич свистнул; 
Почуяв седока, на молодецкий 
Свист богатырский конь из стойла прянул 
И прибежал, легок, могуч, красив, 
Глаза как звезды, пламенные ноздри, 
Как туча грива, словом, конь не конь, 
А чудо. Чтоб узнать, каков он силой, 
Иван-царевич по спине его 
Повел рукой, и под рукой могучей 
Конь захрапел и сильно пошатнулся, 
Но устоял, копыта втиснув в землю; 
И человечьим голосом Ивану- 
Царевичу сказал он: "Добрый витязь, 
Иван-царевич, мне такой, как ты, 
Седок и надобен; готов тебе 
Я верою и правдою служить; 
Садися на меня, и с богом в путь наш 
Отправимся; на свете все дороги 
Я знаю; только прикажи, куда 
Тебя везти, туда и привезу". 
Иван-царевич в двух словах коню 
Все объяснил и, севши на него, 
Прикрикнул. И взвился могучий конь, 
От радости заржавши, на дыбы; 
Бьет по крутым бедрам его седок; 
И конь бежит, под ним земля дрожит; 
Несется выше он дерев стоячих, 
Несется ниже облаков ходячих, 
И прядает через широкий дол, 
И застилает узкий дол хвостом, 
И грудью все заграды пробивает, 
Летя стрелой и легкими ногами 
Былиночки к земле не пригибая, 
Пылиночки с земли не подымая. 
Но, так скакав день целый, наконец 
Конь утомился, пот с него бежал 
Ручьями, весь был окружен, как дымом, 
Горячим паром он. Иван-царевич, 
Чтоб дать ему вздохнуть, поехал шагом; 
Уж было под вечер; широким полем 
Иван-царевич ехал и прекрасным 
Закатом солнца любовался. Вдруг 
Он слышит дикий крик; глядит... и что же? 
Два Лешая дерутся на дороге, 
Кусаются, брыкаются, друг друга 
Рогами тычут. К ним Иван-царевич 
Подъехавши, спросил: "За что у вас, 
Ребята, дело стало?" - "Вот за что, - 
Сказал один. - Три клада нам достались: 
Драчун-дубинка, скатерть-самобранка 
Да шапка-невидимка - нас же двое; 
Как поровну нам разделить? Мы 
заспорили, и вышла драка; ты 
Разумный человек; подай совет нам, 
Как поступить?" - "А вот как, - им Иван- 
Царевич отвечал. - Пущу стрелу, 
А вы за ней бегите; с места ж, где 
Она на землю упадет, обратно 
Пуститесь взапуски ко мне; кто первый 
Здесь будет, тот возьмет себе на выбор 
Два клада; а другому взять один. 
Согласны ль вы?" - "Согласны", - закричали 
Рогатые; и стали рядом. Лук 
Тугой свой натянув, пустил стрелу 
Иван-царевич: Лешие за ней 
Помчались, выпуча глаза, оставив 
На месте скатерть, шапку и дубинку. 
Тогда Иван-царевич, взяв под мышку 
И скатерть и дубинку, на себя 
Надел спокойно шапку-невидимку, 
Стал невидим и сам и конь и дале 
Поехал, глупым Лешаям оставив 
На произвол, начать ли снова драку 
Иль помириться. Богатырский конь 
Поспел еще до захожденья солнца 
В дремучий лес, где обитала Баба 
Яга. И, въехав в лес, Иван-царевич 
Дивится древности его огромных 
Дубов и сосен, тускло освещенных 
Зарей вечернею; и все в нем тихо: 
Деревья все как сонные стоят, 
Не колыхнется лист, не шевельнется 
Былинка; нет живого ничего 
В безмолвной глубине лесной, ни птицы 
Между ветвей, ни в травке червяка; 
Лишь слышится в молчанье повсеместном 
Гремучий топот конский. Наконец 
Иван-царевич выехал к избушке 
На курьих ножках. Он сказал: "Избушка, 
Избушка, к лесу стань задом, ко мне 
Стань передом". И перед ним избушка 
Перевернулась; он в нее вошел; 
В дверях остановясь, перекрестился 
На все четыре стороны, потом, 
Как должно, поклонился и, глазами 
Избушку всю окинувши, увидел, 
Что на полу ее лежала Баба 
Яга, уперши ноги в потолок 
И в угол голову. Услышав стук 
В дверях, она сказала: "Фу! фу! фу! 
Какое диво! Русского здесь духу 
До этих пор не слыхано слыхом, 
Не видано видом, а нынче русский 
Дух уж в очах свершается. Зачем 
Пожаловал сюда, Иван-царевич? 
Неволею или волею? Доныне 
Здесь ни дубравный зверь не проходил, 
Ни птица легкая не пролетала, 
Ни богатырь лихой не проезжал; 
Тебя как бог сюда занес, Иван- 
Царевич?" - "Ах, безмозглая ты ведьма!- 
Сказал Иван-царевич Бабе 
Яге. - Сначала накорми, напой 
Меня ты, молодца, да постели 
Постелю мне, да выспаться мне дай, 
Потом расспрашивай". И тотчас Баба 
Яга, поднявшись на ноги, Ивана- 
Царевича как следует обмыла 
И выпарила в бане, накормила 
И напоила, да и тотчас спать 
В постелю уложила, так примолвив: 
"Спи, добрый витязь; утро мудренее, 
Чем вечер; здесь теперь спокойно 
Ты отдохнешь; нужду ж свою расскажешь 
Мне завтра; я, как знаю, помогу". 
Иван-царевич, богу помолясь, 
В постелю лег и скоро сном глубоким 
Заснул и проспал до полудня. Вставши, 
Умывшися, одевшися, он Бабе 
Яге подробно рассказал, зачем 
Заехал к ней в дремучий лес; и Баба 
Яга ему ответствовала так: 
"Ах! добрый молодец Иван-царевич, 
Затеял ты нешуточное дело; 
Но не кручинься, все уладим с богом; 
Я научу, как смерть тебе Кощея 
Бессмертного достать; изволь меня 
послушать; на море на Окияне, 
На острове великом на Буяне 
Есть старый дуб; под этим старым дубом 
Зарыт сундук, окованный железом; 
В том сундуке лежит пушистый заяц; 
В том зайце утка серая сидит; 
А в утке той яйцо; в яйце же смерть 
Кощеева. Ты то яйцо возьми 
И с ним ступай к Кощею, а когда 
В его приедешь замок, то увидишь, 
Что змей двенадцатиголовый вход 
В тот замок стережет; ты с этим змеем 
Не думай драться, у тебя на то 
Дубинка есть; она его уймет. 
А ты, надевши шапку-невидимку, 
Иди прямой дорогою к Кощею 
Бессмертному; в минуту он издохнет, 
Как скоро ты при нем яйцо раздавишь, 
Смотри лишь не забудь, когда назад 
Поедешь, взять и гусли-самогуды: 
Лишь их игрою только твой родитель 
Демьян Данилович и все его 
Заснувшее с ним вместе государство 
Пробуждены быть могут. Ну, теперь 
Прости, Иван-царевич; бог с тобою; 
Твой добрый конь найдет дорогу сам; 
Когда ж свершишь опасный подвиг свой, 
То и меня, старуху, помяни 
Не лихом, а добром". Иван-царевич, 
Простившись с Бабою Ягою, сел 
На доброго коня, перекрестился, 
По молодецки свистнул, конь помчался, 
И скоро лес дремучий за Иваном- 
Царевичем пропал в дали, и скоро 
Мелькнуло впереди чертою синей 
На крае неба море Окиян. 
Вот прискакал и к морю Окияну 
Иван-царевич. Осмотрясь, он видит, 
Что у моря лежит рыбачий невод 
И что в том неводе морская щука 
Трепещется. И вдруг ему та щука 
По-человечьи говорит: "Иван- 
Царевич, вынь из невода меня 
И в море брось; тебе я пригожуся". 
Иван-царевич тотчас просьбу щуки 
Исполнил, и она, хлестнув хвостом 
В знак благодарности, исчезла в море. 
А на море глядит Иван-царевич 
В недоумении; на самом крае, 
Где небо с ним как будто бы слилося, 
Он видит, длинной полосою остров 
Буян чернеет; он и недалек; 
Но кто туда перевезет? Вдруг конь 
Заговорил: "О чем, Иван-царевич, 
Задумался? О том ли, как добраться 
Нам до Буяна острова? Да что 
За трудность? Я тебе корабль; сиди 
На мне, да крепче за меня держись, 
Да не робей, и духом доплывем". 
И в гриву конскую Иван-царевич 
Рукою впутался, крутые бедра 
Коня ногами крепко стиснул; конь 
Рассвирепел и, расскакавшись, прянул 
С крутого берега в морскую бездну; 
На миг и он и всадник в глубине 
Пропали; вдруг раздвинулася с шумом 
Морская зыбь, и вынырнул могучий 
Конь из нее с отважным седоком; 
И начал конь копытами и грудью 
Бить по водам и волны пробивать, 
И вкруг него кипела, волновалась, 
И пенилась, и брызгами взлетала 
Морская зыбь, и сильными прыжками, 
Под крепкие копыта загребая 
Кругом ревущую волну, как легкий 
На парусах корабль с попутным ветром, 
Вперед стремился конь, и длинный след 
Шипящею за ним бежал змеею; 
И скоро он до острова Буяна 
Доплыл и на берег его отлогий 
Из моря выбежал, покрытый пеной. 
Не стал Иван-царевич медлить; он, 
Коня пустив по шелковому лугу 
Ходить, гулять и траву медовую 
Щипать, пошел поспешным шагом к дубу, 
Который рос у берега морского 
На высоте муравчатого холма. 
И, к дубу подошед, Иван-царевич 
Его шатнул рукою богатырской, 
Но крепкий дуб не пошатнулся; он 
Опять его шатнул - дуб скрипнул; он 
Еще шатнул его и посильнее, 
Дуб покачнулся, и под ним коренья 
Зашевелили землю; тут Иван-царевич 
Всей силою рванул его - и с треском 
Он повалился, из земли коренья 
Со всех сторон, как змеи, поднялися, 
И там, где ими дуб впивался в землю, 
Глубокая открылась яма. В ней 
Иван-царевич кованый сундук 
Увидел; тотчас тот сундук из ямы 
Он вытащил, висячий сбил замок, 
Взял за уши лежавшего там зайца 
И разорвал; но только лишь успел 
Он зайца разорвать, как из него 
Вдруг выпорхнула утка; быстро 
Она взвилась и полетела к морю; 
В нее пустил стрелу Иван-царевич, 
И метко так, что пронизал ее 
Насквозь; закрякав, кувырнулась утка; 
И из нее вдруг выпало яйцо 
И прямо в море; и пошло, как ключ, 
Ко дну. Иван-царевич ахнул; вдруг, 
Откуда ни возьмись, морская щука 
Сверкнула на воде, потом юркнула, 
Хлестнув хвостом, на дно, потом опять 
Всплыла и, к берегу с яйцом во рту 
Тихохонько приближась, на песке 
Яйцо оставила, потом сказала: 
"Ты видишь сам теперь, Иван-царевич, 
Что я тебе в час нужный пригодилась". 
С сим словом щука уплыла. Иван- 
Царевич взял яйцо; и конь могучий 
С Буяна острова на твердый берег 
Его обратно перенес. И дале 
Конь поскакал и скоро прискакал 
К крутой горе, на высоте которой 
Кощеев замок был; ее подошва 
Обведена была стеной железной; 
А у ворот железной той стены 
Двенадцатиголовый змей лежал; 
И из его двенадцати голов 
Всегда шесть спали, шесть не спали, днем 
И ночью по два раза для надзора 
Сменяясь; а в виду ворот железных 
Никто и вдалеке остановиться 
Не смел; змей подымался, и от зуб 
Его уж не было спасенья - он 
Был невредим и только сам себя 
Мог умертвить: чужая ж сила сладить 
С ним никакая не могла. Но конь 
Был осторожен; он подвез Ивана- 
Царевича к горе со стороны, 
Противной воротам, в которых змей 
Лежал и караулил; потихоньку 
Иван-царевич в шапке-невидимке 
Подъехал к змею; шесть его голов 
Во все глаза по сторонам глядели, 
Разинув рты, оскалив зубы; шесть 
Других голов на вытянутых шеях 
Лежали на земле, не шевелясь, 
И, сном объятые, храпели. Тут 
Иван-царевич, подтолкнув дубинку, 
Висевшую спокойно на седле, 
Шепнул ей: "Начинай!" Не стала долго 
Дубинка думать, тотчас прыг с седла, 
На змея кинулась и ну его 
По головам и спящим и неспящим 
Гвоздить. Он зашипел, озлился, начал 
Туда, сюда бросаться; а дубинка 
Его себе колотит да колотит; 
Лишь только он одну разинет пасть, 
Чтобы ее схватить - ан нет, прошу 
Не торопиться, уж она 
Ему другую чешет морду; все он 
Двенадцать ртов откроет, чтоб ее 
Поймать, - она по всем его зубам, 
Оскаленным как будто напоказ, 
Гуляет и все зубы чистит; взвыв 
И все носы наморщив, он зажмет 
Все рты и лапами схватить дубинку 
Попробует - она тогда его 
Честит по всем двенадцати затылкам; 
Змей в исступлении, как одурелый, 
Кидался, выл, кувыркался, от злости 
Дышал огнем, грыз землю - все напрасно! 
Не торопясь, отчетливо, спокойно, 
Без промахов, над ним свою дубинка 
Работу продолжает и его, 
Как на току усердный цеп, молотит; 
Змей наконец озлился так, что начал 
Грызть самого себя и, когти в грудь 
Себе вдруг запустив, рванул так сильно, 
Что разорвался надвое и, с визгом 
На землю грянувшись, издох. Дубинка 
Работу и над мертвым продолжать 
Свою, как над живым, хотела; но 
Иван-царевич ей сказал: "Довольно!" 
И вмиг она, как будто не бывала 
Ни в чем, повисла на седле. Иван- 
Царевич, у ворот коня оставив 
И разостлавши скатерть-самобранку 
У ног его, чтоб мог усталый конь 
Наесться и напиться вдоволь, сам 
Пошел, покрытый шапкой-невидимкой, 
С дубинкою на всякий случай и с яйцом 
В Кощеев замок. Трудновато было 
Карабкаться ему на верх горы; 
Вот, наконец, добрался и до замка 
Кощеева Иван-царевич. Вдруг 
Он слышит, что в саду недалеко 
Играют гусли-самогуды; в сад 
Вошедши, в самом деле он увидел, 
Что гусли на дубу висели и играли 
И что под дубом тем сама Елена 
Прекрасная сидела, погрузившись 
В раздумье. Шапку-невидимку снявши, 
Он тотчас ей явился и рукою 
Знак подал, чтоб она молчала. Ей 
Потом он на ухо шепнул: "Я смерть 
Кощееву принес; ты подожди 
Меня на этом месте; я с ним скоро 
Управлюся и возвращусь; и мы 
Немедленно уедем". Тут Иван- 
Царевич, снова шапку-невидимку 
Надев, хотел идти искать Кощея 
Бессмертного в его волшебном замке, 
Но он и сам пожаловал. Приближаясь, 
Он стал перед царевною Еленой 
Прекрасною и начал попрекать ей 
Ее печаль и говорить: "Иван- 
Царевич твой к тебе уж не придет; 
Его уж нам не воскресить. Но чем же 
Я не жених тебе, скажи сама, 
Прекрасная моя царевна? Полно ж 
Упрямиться, упрямство не поможет; 
Из рук моих оно тебя не вырвет; 
Уж я..." Дубинке тут шепнул Иван- 
Царевич: "Начинай!" И принялась 
Она трепать Кощею спину. С криком, 
Как бешеный, коверкаться и прыгать 
Он начал, а Иван-царевич, шапки 
Не сняв, стал приговаривать: "Прибавь, 
Прибавь, дубинка; поделом ему, 
Собаке, не воруй чужих невест; 
Не докучай своей волчьей харей 
И глупым сватовством своим прекрасным 
Царевнам; злого сна не наводи 
На царства! Крепче бей его, дубинка!" 
"Да где ты! Покажись! - кричал Кощей - 
Перекувырнулся и околел. 
Иван-царевич из саду с царевной 
Еленою прекрасной вышел, взять 
Не позабывши гусли-самогуды, 
Жар-птицу и коня Золотогрива. 
Когда ж они с крутой горы спустились 
И, севши на коней, в обратный путь 
Поехали, гора, ужасно затрещав, 
Упала с замком, и на месте том 
Явилось озеро, и долго черный 
Над ним клубился дым, распространяясь 
По всей окрестности с великим смрадом. 
Тем временем Иван-царевич, дав 
Коням на волю их везти, как им 
Самим хотелось, весело с прекрасной 
Невестой ехал. Скатерть-самобранка 
Усердно им дорогою служила, 
И был всегда готов им вкусный завтрак, 
Обед и ужин в надлежащий час: 
На мураве душистой утром, в полдень 
Под деревом густовершинным, ночью 
Под шелковым шатром, который был 
Всегда из двух отдельных половин 
Составлен. И за каждой их трапезой 
Играли гусли-самогуды; ночью 
Светила им жар-птица, а дубинка 
Стояла на часах перед шатром; 
Кони же, подружась, гуляли вместе, 
Каталися по бархатному лугу, 
Или траву росистую щипали, 
Иль, голову кладя поочередно 
Друг другу на спину, спокойно спали. 
Так ехали они путем-дорогой 
И наконец приехали в то царство, 
Которым властвовал отец Ивана- 
Царевича, премудрый царь Демьян 
Данилович. И царство все, от самых 
Его границ до царского дворца, 
Объято было сном непробудимым; 
И где они ни проезжали, все 
Там спало; на поле перед сохой 
Стояли спящие волы; близ них 
С своим бичом, взмахнутым и заснувшим 
На взмахе, пахарь спал; среди большой 
Дороги спал ездок с конем, и пыль, 
Поднявшись, сонная, недвижным клубом 
Стояла; в воздухе был мертвый сон; 
На деревах листы дремали молча; 
И в ветвях сонные молчали птицы; 
В селеньях, в городах все было тихо, 
Как будто в гробе: люди по домам, 
По улицам, гуляя, сидя, стоя, 
И с ними всё: собаки, кошки, куры, 
В конюшнях лошади, в закутах овцы, 
И мухи на стенах, и дым в трубах - 
Всё спало. Так в отцовскую столицу 
Иван-царевич напоследок прибыл 
С царевною Еленою прекрасной. 
И, на широкий въехав царский двор, 
Они на нем лежащие два трупа 
Увидели: то были Клим и Петр 
Царевичи, убитые Кощеем. 
Иван-царевич, мимо караула, 
Стоявшего в параде сонным строем, 
Прошед, по лестнице повел невесту 
В покои царские. Был во дворце, 
По случаю прибытия двух старших 
Царевых сыновей, богатый пир 
В тот самый час, когда убил обоих 
Царевичей и сон на весь народ 
Навел Кощей: весь пир в одно мгновенье 
Тогда заснул, кто как сидел, кто как 
Ходил, кто как плясал; и в этом сне 
Еще их всех нашел Иван-царевич; 
Демьян Данилович спал стоя; подле 
Царя храпел министр его двора 
С открытым ртом, с неконченным во рту 
Докладом; и придворные чины, 
Все вытянувшись, сонные стояли 
Перед царем, уставив на него 
Свои глаза, потухшие от сна, 
С подобострастием на сонных лицах, 
С заснувшею улыбкой на губах. 
Иван-царевич, подошед с царевной 
Еленою прекрасною к царю, 
Сказал: "Играйте, гусли-самогуды"; 
И заиграли гусли-самогуды... 
Вдруг все очнулось, все заговорило, 
Запрыгало и заплясало; словно 
Ни на минуту не был прерван пир. 
А царь Демьян Данилович, увидя, 
Что перед ним с царевною Еленой 
Прекрасною стоит Иван-царевич, 
Его любимый сын, едва совсем 
Не обезумел: он смеялся, плакал, 
Глядел на сына, глаз не отводя, 
И целовал его, и миловал, 
И напоследок так развеселился, 
Что руки в боки - и пошел плясать 
С царевною Еленою прекрасной. 
Потом он приказал стрелять из пушек, 
Звонить в колокола и бирючам 
Столице возвестить, что возвратился 
Иван-царевич, что ему полцарства 
Теперь же уступает царь Демьян 
Данилович, что он наименован 
Наследником, что завтра брак его 
С царевною Еленою свершится 
В придворной церкви и что царь Демьян 
Данилович весь свой народ зовет 
На свадьбу к сыну, всех военных, статских, 
Министров, генералов, всех дворян 
Богатых, всех дворян мелкопоместных, 
Купцов, мещан, простых людей и даже 
Всех нищих. И на следующий день 
Невесту с женихом повел Демьян 
Данилович к венцу; когда же их 
Перевенчали, тотчас поздравленье 
Им принесли все знатные чины 
Обоих полов; а народ на площади 
Дворцовой той порой кипел, как море; 
Когда же вышел с молодыми царь 
К нему на золотой балкон, от крика: 
"Да здравствует наш государь Демьян 
Данилович с наследником Иваном- 
Царевичем и с дочерью царевной 
Еленою прекрасною!" - все зданья 
Столицы дрогнули и от взлетевших 
На воздух шапок божий день затмился. 
Вот на обед все званные царем 
Сошлися гости - вся его столица; 
В домах осталися одни больные 
Да дети, кошки и собаки. Тут 
Свое проворство скатерть-самобранка 
Явила: вдруг она на целый город 
Раскинулась; сама собою площадь 
Уставилась столами, и столы 
По улицам в два ряда протянулись; 
На всех столах сервиз был золотой, 
И не стекло, хрусталь; а под столами 
Шелковые ковры повсюду были 
Разостланы; и всем гостям служили 
Гайдуки в золотых ливреях. Был 
Обед такой, какого никогда 
Никто не слыхивал: уха, как жидкий 
Янтарь, сверкавшая в больших кастрюлях; 
Огромножирные, длиною в сажень 
Из Волги стерляди на золотых 
Узорных блюдах; кулебяка с сладкой 
Начинкою, с груздями гуси, каша 
С сметаною, блины с икрою свежей 
И крупной, как жемчуг, и пироги 
Подовые, потопленные в масле; 
А для питья шипучий квас в хрустальных 
Кувшинах, мартовское пиво, мед 
Душистый и вино из всех земель: 
Шампанское, венгерское, мадера, 
И ренское, и всякие наливки - 
Короче молвить, скатерть-самобранка 
Так отличилася, что было чудо. 
Но и дубинка не лежала праздно: 
Вся гвардия была за царский стол 
Приглашена, вся даже городская 
Полиция - дубинка молодецки 
За всех одна служила: во дворце 
Держала караул; она ж ходила 
По улицам, чтоб наблюдать везде 
Порядок: кто ей пьяный попадался, 
Того она толкала в спину прямо 
На съезжую; кого ж в пустом где доме 
За кражею она ловила, тот 
Был так отшлепан, что от воровства 
Навеки отрекался и вступал 
На путь добродетели - дубинка, словом, 
Неимоверные во время пира 
Царю, гостям и городу всему 
Услуги оказала. Между тем 
Всё во дворце кипело, гости ели 
И пили так, что с их румяных лиц 
Катился пот; тут гусли-самогуды 
Явили все усердие свое: 
При них не нужен был оркестр, и гости 
Уж музыки наслышались такой, 
Какая никогда им и во сне 
Не грезилась. Но вот, когда наполнив 
Вином заздравный кубок, царь Демьян 
Данилович хотел провозгласить 
Сам многолетье новобрачным, громко 
На площади раздался трубный звук; 
Все изумились, все оторопели; 
Царь с молодыми сам идет к окну, 
И что же их является очам? 
Карета в восемь лошадей (трубач 
С трубою впереди) к крыльцу дворца 
Сквозь улицу толпы народной скачет; 
И та карета золотая; козлы 
С подушкою и бархатным покрыты 
Наметом; назади шесть гайдуков; 
Шесть скороходов по бокам; ливреи 
На них из серого сукна, по швам 
Басоны; на каретных дверцах герб: 
В червленом поле волчий хвост под графской 
Короною. В карету заглянув, 
Иван-царевич закричал: "Да это 
Мой благодетель Серый Волк!" Его 
Встречать бегом он побежал. И точно, 
Сидел в карете Серый Волк; Иван- 
Царевич, подскочив к карете, дверцы 
Сам отворил, подножку сам откинул 
И гостя высадил; потом он, с ним 
Поцеловавшись, взял его за лапу, 
Ввел во дворец и сам его царю 
Представил. Серый Волк, отдав поклон 
Царю, осанисто на задних лапах 
Всех обошел гостей, мужчин и дам, 
И всем, как следует, по комплименту 
Приятному сказал; он был одет 
Отлично: красная на голове 
Ермолка с кисточкой, под морду лентой 
Подвязанная; шелковый платок 
На шее; куртка с золотым шитьем; 
Перчатки лайковые с бахромою; 
Перепоясанные тонкой шалью 
Из алого атласа шаровары; 
Сафьяновые на задних лапах туфли, 
И на хвосте серебряная сетка 
С жемчужною кистью - так был Серый Волк 
Одет. И всех своим он обхожденьем 
Очаровал; не только что простые 
Дворяне маленьких чинов и средних, 
Но и чины придворные, статс-дамы 
И фрейлины все были от него 
Как без ума. И, гостя за столом 
С собою рядом посадив, Демьян 
Данилович с ним кубком в кубок стукнул 
И возгласил здоровье новобрачным, 
И пушечный заздравный грянул залп. 
Пир царский и народный продолжался 
До темной ночи; а когда настала 
Ночная тьма, жар-птицу на балконе 
В ее богатой клетке золотой 
Поставили, и весь дворец, и площадь, 
И улицы, кипевшие народом, 
Яснее дня жар-птица осветила. 
И до утра столица пировала. 
Был ночевать оставлен Серый Волк; 
Когда же на другое утро он, 
Собравшись в путь, прощаться стал с Иваном- 
Царевичем, его Иван-царевич 
Стал уговаривать, чтоб он у них 
Остался на житье, и уверял, 
Что всякую получит почесть он, 
Что во дворце дадут ему квартиру, 
Что будет он по чину в первом классе, 
Что разом все получит ордена, 
И прочее. Подумав, Серый Волк 
В знак своего согласия Ивану- 
Царевичу дал лапу, и Иван- 
Царевич так был тронут тем, что лапу 
Поцеловал. И во дворце стал жить 
Да поживать по-царски Серый Волк. 
...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  (42 минуты)   *Сказка о царе Берендее, о сыне его Иване-царевиче, о хитростях Кощея Бессмертного и о премудрости Марьи-царевны, Кощеевой дочери.*   
Жил-был царь Берендей до колен борода. Уж три года 
Был он женат и жил в согласье с женою; но все им 
Бог детей не давал, и было царю то прискорбно. 
Нужда случилась царю осмотреть свое государство; 
Он простился с царицей и восемь месяцев ровно 
Пробыл в отлучке. Девятый был месяц в исходе, когда он, 
К царской столице своей подъезжая, на поле чистом 
В знойный день отдохнуть рассудил; разбили палатку; 
Душно стало царю под палаткой, и смерть захотелось 
Выпить студеной воды. Но поле было безводно... 
Как быть, что делать? А плохо приходит; вот он решился 
Сам объехать все поле: авось попадется на счастье 
Где-нибудь ключ. Поехал и видит колодезь. Поспешно 
Спрянув с коня, заглянул он в него: он полон водою 
Вплоть до самых краев; золотой на поверхности ковшик 
Плавает. Царь Берендей поспешно за ковшик - не тут-то 
Было: ковшик прочь от руки. За янтарную ручку 
Царь с нетерпеньем то правой рукою, то левой хватает 
Ковшик; но ручка, проворно виляя и вправо и влево, 
Только что дразнит царя и никак не дается. 
Что за причина? Вот он, выждавши время, чтоб ковшик 
Стал на место, хвать его разом справа и слева - 
Как бы не так! Из рук ускользнувши, как рыбка нырнул он 
Прямо на дно колодца и снова потом на поверхность 
Выплыл, как будто ни в чем не бывало. "Постой же! (подумал 
Царь Берендей) я напьюсь без тебя", и, недолго сбираясь, 
Жадно прильнул он губами к воде и струю ключевую 
Начал тянуть, не заботясь о том, что в воде утонула 
Вся его борода. Напившися вдоволь, поднять он 
Голову хочет... ан нет, погоди! не пускают; и кто-то 
Царскую бороду держит. Упершись в ограду колодца, 
Силится он оторваться, трясет, вертит головою - 
Держат его, да и только. "Кто там? пустите!" - кричит он. 
Нет ответа; лишь страшная смотрит со дна образина: 
Два огромные глаза горят, как два изумруда; 
Рот разинутый чудным смехом смеется; два ряда 
Крупных жемчужин светятся в нем, и язык, меж зубами 
Выставясь, дразнит царя; а в бороду впутались крепко 
Вместо пальцев клешни. И вот наконец сиповатый 
Голос сказал из воды: "Не трудися, царь, понапрасну; 
Я тебя не пущу. Если же хочешь на волю, 
Дай мне то, что есть у тебя и чего ты не знаешь". 
Царь подумал: "Чего ж я не знаю? Я, кажется, знаю 
Все!" И он отвечал образине: "Изволь, я согласен". 
"Ладно! - опять сиповатый послышался голос.- Смотри же, 
Слово сдержи, чтоб себе не нажить ни попрека, ни худа". 
С этим словом исчезли клешни; образина пропала. 
Честную выручив бороду, царь отряхнулся, как гоголь, 
Всех придворных обрызгал, и все царю поклонились. 
Сев на коня, он поехал; и долго ли, мало ли ехал, 
Только уж вот он близко столицы; навстречу толпами 
Сыплет народ, и пушки палят, и на всех колокольнях 
Звон. И царь подъезжает к своим златоверхим палатам - 
Там царица стоит на крыльце и ждет; и с царицей 
Рядом первый министр; на руках он своих парчевую 
Держит подушку; на ней же младенец, прекрасный как светлый 
Месяц, в пеленках колышется. Царь догадался и ахнул. 
"Вот оно то, чего я не знал! Уморил ты, проклятый 
Демон, меня!" Так он подумал и горько, горько заплакал. 
Все удивились, но слова никто не промолвил. Младенца 
На руки взявши, царь Берендей любовался им долго, 
Сам его взнес на крыльцо, положил в колыбельку и, горе 
Скрыв про себя, по-прежнему царствовать начал. О тайне 
Царской никто не узнал; но все примечали, что крепко 
Царь был печален - он все дожидался: вот придут за сыном; 
Днем он покоя не знал, и сна не ведал он ночью. 
Время, однако, текло, а никто не являлся. Царевич 
Рос не по дням - по часам; и сделался чудо-красавец. 
Вот наконец и царь Берендей о том, что случилось, 
Вовсе забыл... но другие не так забывчивы были. 
Раз царевич, охотой в лесу забавляясь, в густую 
Чащу заехал один. Он смотрит: все дико; поляна; 
Черные сосны кругом; на поляне дуплистая липа. 
Вдруг зашумело в дупле; он глядит: вылезает оттуда 
Чудный какой-то старик, с бородою зеленой, с глазами 
Также зелеными. "Здравствуй, Иван-царевич, - сказал он. - 
Долго тебя дожидалися мы; пора бы нас вспомнить". 
"Кто ты?" - царевич спросил. "Об этом после; теперь же 
Вот что ты сделай: отцу своему, царю Берендею, 
Мой поклон отнеси да скажи от меня: не пора ли, 
Царь Берендей, должок заплатить? Уж давно миновалось 
Время. Он сам остальное поймет. До свиданья". И с этим 
Словом исчез бородатый старик. Иван же царевич 
В крепкой думе поехал обратно из темного леса. 
Вот он к отцу своему, царю Берендею, приходит. 
"Батюшка царь-государь, - говорит он, - со мною случилось 
Чудо". И он рассказал о том, что видел и слышал. 
Царь Берендей побледнел как мертвец. "Беда, мой сердечный 
Друг, Иван-царевич! - воскликнул он, горько заплакав. - 
Видно, пришло нам расстаться!.." И страшную тайну о данной 
Клятве сыну открыл он. "Не плачь, не крушися, родитель, - 
Так отвечал Иван-царевич, - беда невелика. 
Дай мне коня; я поеду; а ты меня дожидайся; 
Тайну держи про себя, чтоб о ней здесь никто не проведал, 
Даже сама государыня-матушка. Если ж назад я 
К вам по прошествии целого года не буду, тогда уж 
Знайте, что нет на свете меня". Снарядили как должно 
В путь Ивана-царевича. Дал ему царь золотые 
Латы, меч и коня вороного; царица с мощами 
Крест на шею надела ему; отпели молебен; 
Нежно потом обнялися, поплакали... с богом! Поехал 
В путь Иван-царевич. Что-то с ним будет? Уж едет 
День он, другой и третий; в исходе четвертого - солнце 
Только успело зайти - подъезжает он к озеру; гладко 
Озеро то, как стекло; вода наравне с берегами; 
Все в окрестности пусто; румяным вечерним сияньем 
Воды покрытые гаснут, и в них отразился зеленый 
Берег и частый тростник - и все как будто бы дремлет; 
Воздух не веет; тростинка не тронется; шороха в струйках 
Светлых не слышно. Иван-царевич смотрит, и что же 
Видит он? Тридцать хохлатых сереньких уточек подле 
Берега плавают; рядом тридцать белых сорочек 
Подле воды на травке лежат. Осторожно поодаль 
Слез Иван-царевич с коня; высокой травою 
Скрытый, подполз и одну из белых сорочек тихонько 
Взял; потом угнездился в кусте дожидаться, что будет. 
Уточки плавают, плещутся в струйках, играют, ныряют. 
Вот наконец, поиграв, поныряв, поплескавшись, подплыли 
К берегу; двадцать девять из них, побежав с перевалкой 
К белым сорочкам, оземь ударились, все обратились 
В красных девиц, нарядились, порхнули и разом исчезли. 
Только тридцатая уточка, на берег выйти не смея, 
Взад и вперед одна-одинешенька с жалобным криком 
Около берега бьется; с робостью вытянув шейку, 
Смотрит туда и сюда, то вспорхнет, то снова присядет... 
Жалко стало Ивану-царевичу. Вот он выходит 
К ней из-за кустика; глядь, а она ему человечьим 
Голосом вслух говорит: "Иван-царевич, отдай мне 
Платье мое, я сама тебе пригожусь". Он с нею 
Спорить не стал, положил на травку сорочку и, скромно 
Прочь отошедши, стал за кустом. Вспорхнула на травку 
Уточка. Что же вдруг видит Иван-царевич? Девица 
В белой одежде стоит перед ним, молода и прекрасна 
Так, что ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать, и, краснея, 
Руку ему подает и, потупив стыдливые очи, 
Голосом звонким, как струны, ему говорит: "Благодарствуй, 
Добрый Иван-царевич, за то, что меня ты послушал; 
Тем ты себе самому услужил, но и мною доволен 
Будешь: я дочь Кощея бессмертного, Марья-царевна; 
Тридцать нас у него, дочерей молодых. Подземельным 
Царством владеет Кощей. Он давно уж тебя поджидает 
В гости и очень сердит; но ты не пекись, не заботься, 
Сделай лишь то, что я тебе присоветую. Слушай: 
Только завидишь Кощея-царя, упади на колена, 
Прямо к нему поползи; затопает он - не пугайся; 
Станет ругаться - не слушай; ползи да и только; что после 
Будет, увидишь; теперь пора нам". И Марья-царевна 
В землю ударила маленькой ножкой своей; расступилась 
Тотчас земля, и они вместе в подземное царство спустились. 
Видят дворец Кощея бессмертного; высечен был он 
Весь из карбункула-камня и ярче небесного солнца 
Все под землей освещал. Иван-царевич отважно 
Входит: Кощей сидит на престоле в светлой короне; 
Блещут глаза, как два изумруда; руки с клешнями. 
Только завидел его вдалеке, тотчас на колени 
Стал Иван-царевич. Кощей ж затопал, сверкнуло 
Страшно в зеленых глазах, и так закричал он, что своды 
Царства подземного дрогнули. Слово Марьи-царевны 
Вспомня, пополз на карачках Иван-царевич к престолу; 
Царь шумит, а царевич ползет да ползет. Напоследок 
Стало царю и смешно. "Добро ты, проказник, - сказал он, - 
Если тебе удалося меня рассмешить, то с тобою 
Ссоры теперь заводить я не стану. Милости просим 
К нам в подземельное царство; но знай, за твое ослушанье 
Должен ты нам отслужить три службы; сочтемся мы завтра; 
Ныне уж поздно; поди". Тут два придворных проворно 
Под руки взяли Ивана-царевича очень учтиво, 
С ним пошли в покой, отведенный ему, отворили 
Дверь, поклонились царевичу в пояс, ушли, и остался 
Там он один. Беззаботно он лег на постелю и скоро 
Сном глубоким заснул. На другой день рано поутру 
Царь Кощей к себе Ивана-царевича кликнул. 
"Ну, Иван-царевич, - сказал он, - теперь мы посмотрим, 
Что-то искусен ты делать? Изволь, например, нам построить 
Нынешней ночью дворец: чтоб кровля была золотая, 
Стены из мрамора, окна хрустальные, вкруг регулярный 
Сад, и в саду пруды с карасями; если построишь 
Этот дворец, то нашу царскую милость заслужишь; 
Если же нет, то прошу не пенять... головы не удержишь!" 
"Ах ты, Кощей окаянный, - Иван-царевич подумал, - 
Вот что затеял, смотри пожалуй!" С тяжелой кручиной 
Он возвратился к себе и сидит пригорюнясь; уж вечер; 
Вот блестящая пчелка к его подлетела окошку, 
Бьется об стекла - и слышит он голос: "Впусти!" Отворил он 
Дверку окошка, пчелка влетела и вдруг обернулась 
Марьей-царевной. "Здравствуй, Иван-царевич; о чем ты 
Так призадумался?" - "Нехотя будешь задумчив, - сказал он. - 
Батюшка твой до моей головы добирается". - "Что же 
Сделать решился ты?" - "Что? Ничего. Пускай его снимет 
Голову; двух смертей не видать, одной не минуешь". 
"Нет, мой милый Иван-царевич, не должно терять нам 
Бодрости. То ли беда? Беда впереди; не печалься; 
Утро вечера, знаешь ты сам, мудренее: ложися 
Спать; а завтра поранее встань; уж дворец твой построен 
Будет; ты ж только ходи с молотком да постукивай в стену". 
Так все и сделалось. Утром ни свет ни заря, из каморки 
Вышел Иван-царевич... глядит, а дворец уж построен. 
Чудный такой, что сказать невозможно. Кощей изумился; 
Верить не хочет глазам. "Да ты хитрец не на шутку, - 
Так он сказал Ивану-царевичу, - вижу, ты ловок 
На руку; вот мы посмотрим, так же ли будешь догадлив. 
Тридцать есть у меня дочерей, прекрасных царевен. 
Завтра я всех их рядом поставлю, и должен ты будешь 
Три раза мимо пройти и в третий мне раз без ошибки 
Младшую дочь мою, Марью-царевну, узнать; не узнаешь - 
С плеч голова. Поди". - "Уж выдумал, чучела, мудрость, - 
Думал Иван-царевич, сидя под окном. - Не узнать мне 
Марью-царевну... какая ж тут трудность?" - "А трудность такая. - 
Молвила Марья-царевна, пчелкой влетевши, - что если 
Я не вступлюся, то быть беде неминуемой. Всех нас 
Тридцать сестер, и все на одно мы лицо; и такое 
Сходство меж нами, что сам отец наш только по платью 
Может нас различать". - "Ну что же мне делать?" - "А вот что: 
Буду я та, у которой на правой щеке ты заметишь 
Мошку. Смотри же, будь осторожен, вглядись хорошенько, 
Сделать ошибку легко. До свиданья". И пчелка исчезла. 
Вот на другой день опять Ивана-царевича кличет 
Царь Кощей. Царевны уж тут, и все в одинаковом 
Платье рядом стоят, потупив глаза. "Ну, искусник, - 
Молвил Кощей, - изволь-ка пройтиться три раза мимо 
Этих красавиц, да в третий раз потрудись указать нам 
Марью-царевну". Пошел Иван-царевич; глядит он 
В оба глаза: уж подлинно сходство! И вот он проходит 
В первый раз - мошки нет; проходит в другой раз - все мошки 
Нет; проходит в третий и видит - крадется мошка, 
Чуть заметно, по свежей щеке, а щека-то под нею 
Так и горит; загорелось и в нем, и с трепещущим сердцем: 
"Вот она, Марья-царевна!" - сказал он Кощею, подавши 
Руку красавице с мошкой. "Э, э! да тут, примечаю, 
Что-то нечисто, - Кощей проворчал, на царевича с сердцем 
Выпучив оба зеленые глаза. - Правда, узнал ты 
Марью-царевну, но как узнал? Вот тут-то и хитрость; 
Верно, с грехом пополам. Погоди же, теперь доберуся 
Я до тебя. Часа через три ты опять к нам пожалуй; 
Рады мы гостю, а ты нам свою премудрость на деле 
Здесь покажи: зажгу я соломинку; ты же, покуда 
Будет гореть та соломинка, здесь, не трогаясь с места, 
Сшей мне пару сапог с оторочкой; не диво; да только 
Знай наперед: не сошьешь - долой голова; до свиданья". 
Зол возвратился к себе Иван-царевич, а пчелка 
Марья-царевна уж там. "Отчего опять так задумчив, 
Милый Иван-царевич?" - спросила она. "Поневоле 
Будешь задумчив, - он ей отвечал. -Отец твой затеял 
Новую шутку: шей я ему сапоги с оторочкой; 
Разве какой я сапожник? Я царский сын; я не хуже 
Родом его. Кощей он бессмертный! видали мы много 
Этих бессмертных". - "Иван-царевич, да что же ты будешь 
Делать?" - "Что мне тут делать? Шить сапогов я не стану. 
Снимет он голову - черт с ним, с собакой! какая мне нужда!" 
"Нет, мой милый, ведь мы теперь жених и невеста; 
Я постараюсь избавить тебя; мы вместе спасемся 
Или вместе погибнем. Нам должно бежать; уж другого 
Способа нет". Так сказав, на окошко Марья-царевна 
Плюнула; слюнки в минуту примерзли к стеклу; из каморки 
Вышла она потом с Иваном-царевичем вместе, 
Двери ключом заперла и ключ далеко зашвырнула. 
За руки взявшись потом, они поднялися и мигом 
Там очутились, откуда сошли в подземельное царство. 
То же озеро, низкий берег, муравчатый, свежий 
Луг, и, видят, по лугу свежему бодро гуляет 
Конь Ивана-царевича. Только почуял могучий 
Конь седока своего, как заржал, заплясал и помчался 
Прямо к нему и, примчавшись, как вкопанный в землю 
Стал перед ним. Иван-царевич, не думая долго, 
Сел на коня, царевна за ним, и пустились стрелою. 
Царь Кощей в назначенный час посылает придворных 
Слуг доложить Ивану-царевичу: что-де так долго 
Мешкать изволите? Царь дожидается. Слуги приходят; 
Заперты двери. Стук! стук! и вот из-за двери им слюнки, 
Словно как сам Иван-царевич, ответствуют: буду. 
Этот ответ придворные слуги относят к Кощею; 
Ждать-подождать - царевич нейдет; посылает в другой раз 
Тех же послов рассерженный Кощей, и та же всё песня: 
Буду; а нет никого. Взбесился Кощей. "Насмехаться, 
Что ли, он вздумал? Бегите же; дверь разломать и в минуту 
3а ворот к нам притащить неучтивца!" Бросились слуги... 
Двери разломаны... вот тебе раз; никого там, а слюнки 
Так и хохочут. Кощей едва от злости не лопнул. 
"Ах! он вор окаянный! люди! люди! Скорее 
Все в погоню за ним!.. я всех перевешаю, если 
Он убежит!.." Помчалась погоня... "Мне слышится топот", - 
Шепчет Ивану-царевичу Марья-царевна, прижавшись 
Жаркою грудью к нему. Он слезает с коня и, припавши 
Ухом к земле, говорит ей: "Скачут, и близко". - "Так медлить 
Нечего", - Марья-царевна сказала, и в ту же минуту 
Сделалась речкой сама, Иван-царевич железным 
Мостиком, черным вороном конь, а большая дорога 
На три дороги разбилась за мостиком. Быстро погоня 
Скачет по свежему следу; но, к речке примчавшись, стали 
В пень Кощеевы слуги: след до мостика виден; 
Дале ж и след пропадает, и делится на три дорога. 
Нечего делать - назад! Воротились разумники. Страшно 
Царь Кощей разозлился, о их неудаче услышав. 
"Черти! ведь мостик и речка были они! Догадаться 
Можно бы вам, дуралеям! Назад! чтоб был непременно 
Здесь он!.." Опять помчалась погоня... "Мне слышится топот", - 
Шепчет опять Ивану-царевичу Марья-царевна. 
Слез он с седла и, припавши ухом к земле, говорит ей: 
"Скачут, и близко". И в ту же минуту Марья-царевна 
Вместе с Иваном-царевичем, с ними и конь их, дремучим 
Сделались лесом; в лесу том дорожек, тропинок числа нет; 
По лесу ж, кажется, конь с двумя седоками несется. 
Вот по свежему следу гонцы примчалися к лесу; 
Видят в лесу скакунов и пустились вдогонку за ними. 
Лес же раскинулся вплоть до входа в Кощеево царство. 
Мчатся гонцы, а конь перед ними скачет да скачет; 
Кажется, близко; ну только б схватить; ан нет, не дается. 
Глядь! очутились они у входа в Кощеево царство. 
В самом том месте, откуда пустились в погоню; и скрылось 
Всё: ни коня, ни дремучего лесу. С пустыми руками 
Снова явились к Кощею они. Как цепная собака, 
Начал метаться Кощей. "Вот я ж его, плута! Коня мне! 
Сам поеду, увидим мы, как от меня отвертится!" 
Снова Ивану-царевичу Марья-царевна тихонько 
Шепчет: "Мне слышится топот"; и снова он ей отвечает: 
"Скачут, и близко". - "Беда нам! Ведь это Кощей, мой родитель 
Сам; но у первой церкви граница его государства; 
Далее ж церкви скакать он никак не посмеет. Подай мне 
Крест твой с мощами". Послушавшись Марьи-царевны, снимает 
С шеи свой крест золотой Иван-царевич и в руки 
Ей подает, и в минуту она обратилася в церковь, 
Он в монаха, а конь в колокольню - и в ту же минуту 
С свитою к церкви Кощей прискакал. "Не видал ли проезжих, 
Старец честной?" - он спросил у монаха. "Сейчас проезжали 
Здесь Иван-царевич с Марьей-царевной; входили 
В церковь они - святым помолились да мне приказали 
Свечку поставить за здравье твое и тебе поклониться, 
Если ко мне ты заедешь". - "Чтоб шею сломить им, проклятым!" - 
Крикнул Кощей и, коня повернув, как безумный помчался 
С свитой назад, а примчавшись домой, пересек беспощадно 
Всех до единого слуг. Иван же царевич с своею 
Марьей-царевной поехали дале, уже не бояся 
Боле погони. Вот они едут шажком; уж склонялось 
Солнце к закату, и вдруг в вечерних лучах перед ними 
Город прекрасный. Ивану-царевичу смерть захотелось 
В этот город заехать. "Иван-царевич, - сказала 
Марья-царевна, - не езди; недаром вещее сердце 
Ноет во мне: беда приключится". - "Чего ты боишься, 
Марья-царевна? Заедем туда на минуту; посмотрим 
Город, потом и назад". - "Заехать нетрудно, да трудно 
Выехать будет. Но быть так! ступай, а я здесь останусь 
Белым камнем лежать у дороги; смотри ж, мой милый, 
Будь осторожен: царь и царица, и дочь их царевна 
Выдут навстречу тебе, и с ними прекрасный младенец 
Будет; младенца того не целуй: поцелуешь - забудешь 
Тотчас меня, тогда и я не останусь на свете, 
С горя умру, и умру от тебя. Вот здесь, у дороги, 
Буду тебя дожидаться я три дни; когда же на третий 
День не придешь... но прости, поезжай". И в город поехал, 
С нею простяся, Иван-царевич один. У дороги 
Белым камнем осталася Марья-царевна. Проходит 
День, проходит другой, напоследок проходит и третий - 
Нет Ивана-царевича. Бедная Марья-царевна! 
Он не исполнил ее наставленья: в городе вышли 
Встретить его и царь, и царица, и дочь их царевна; 
Выбежал с ними прекрасный младенец, мальчик-кудряшка, 
Живчик, глазенки как ясные звезды; и бросился прямо 
В руки Ивану-царевичу; он же его красотою 
Так был пленен, что, ум потерявши, в горячие щеки 
Начал его целовать; и в эту минуту затмилась 
Память его, и он позабыл о Марье-царевне. 
Горе взяло ее. "Ты покинул меня, так и жить мне 
Незачем боле". И в то же мгновенье из белого камня 
Марья-царевна в лазоревый цвет полевой превратилась. 
"Здесь, у дороги, останусь, авось мимоходом затопчет 
Кто-нибудь в землю меня", - сказала она, и росинки 
Слез на листках голубых заблистали. Дорогой в то время 
Шел старик; он цветок голубой у дороги увидел; 
Нежной его красотою пленясь, осторожно он вырыл 
С корнем его, и в избушку свою перенес, и в корытце 
Там посадил, и полил водой, и за милым цветочком 
Начал ухаживать. Что же случилось? С той самой минуты 
Всё не по-старому стало в избушке; чудесное что-то 
Начало деяться в ней: проснется старик -а в избушке 
Все уж как надо прибрано; нет нигде ни пылинки. 
В полдень придет он домой - а обед уж состряпан, и чистой 
Скатертью стол уж накрыт: садися и ешь на здоровье. 
Он дивился, не знал, что подумать; ему напоследок 
Стало и страшно, и он у одной ворожейки-старушки 
Начал совета просить, что делать. "А вот что ты сделай, - 
Так отвечала ему ворожейка, - встань ты до первой 
Ранней зари, пока петухи не пропели, и в оба 
Глаза гляди: что начнет в избушке твоей шевелиться, 
То ты вот этим платком и накрой. Что будет, увидишь". 
Целую ночь напролет старик пролежал на постеле, 
Глаз не смыкая. Заря занялася, и стало в избушке 
Видно, и видит он вдруг, что цветок голубой встрепенулся, 
С тонкого стебля спорхнул и начал летать по избушке; 
Все между тем по местам становилось, повсюду сметалась 
Пыль, и огонь разгорался в печурке. Проворно с постели 
Прянул старик и накрыл цветочек платком, и явилась 
Вдруг пред глазами его красавица Марья-царевна. 
"Что ты сделал? - сказала она. - Зачем возвратил ты 
Жизнь мне мою? Жених мой, Иван-царевич прекрасный, 
Бросил меня, и я им забыта". - "Иван твой царевич 
Женится нынче. Уж свадебный пир приготовлен, и гости 
Съехались все". Заплакала горько Марья-царевна; 
Слезы потом отерла; потом, в сарафан нарядившись, 
В город крестьянкой пошла. Приходит на царскую кухню; 
Бегают там повара в колпаках и фартуках белых; 
Шум, возня, стукотня. Вот Марья-царевна, приближась 
К старшему повару, с видом умильным и сладким, как флейта, 
Голосом молвила: "Повар, голубчик, послушай, позволь мне 
Свадебный спечь пирог для Ивана-царевича". Повар, 
Занятый делом, с досады хотел огрызнуться; но слово 
Замерло вдруг у него на губах, когда он увидел 
Марью-царевну; и ей отвечал он с приветливым взглядом: 
"В добрый час, девица-красавица; все, что угодно, 
Делай; Ивану-царевичу сам поднесу я пирог твой". 
Вот пирог испечен; а званые гости, как должно, 
Все уж сидят за столом и пируют. Услужливый повар 
Важно огромный пирог на узорном серебряном блюде 
Ставит на стол перед самым Иваном-царевичем; гости 
Все удивились, увидя пирог. Но лишь только верхушку 
Срезал с него Иван-царевич - новое чудо! 
Сизый голубь с белой голубкой порхнули оттуда. 
Голубь по столу ходит; голубка за ним и воркует: 
"Голубь, мой голубь, постой, не беги; обо мне ты забудешь 
Так, как Иван-царевич забыл о Марье-царевне!" 
Ахнул Иван-царевич, то слово голубки услышав; 
Он вскочил как безумный и кинулся в дверь, а за дверью 
Марья-царевна стоит уж и ждет. У крыльца же 
Конь вороной с нетерпенья, оседланный, взнузданный пляшет. 
Нечего медлить: поехал Иван-царевич с своею 
Марьей-царевной: едут да едут, и вот приезжают 
В царство царя Берендея они. И царь и царица 
Приняли их с весельем таким, что такого веселья 
Видом не видано, слыхом не слыхано. Долго не стали 
Думать, честным пирком да за свадебку; съехались гости, 
Свадьбу сыграли; я там был, там мед я и пиво 
Пил; по усам текло, да в рот не попало. И все тут.

----------

